# Bucky is Depressed/Not Eating/Not interested!?



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

So Bucky has become/is starting to look extremely depressed because I don't take him out of his cage much recently (I'm trying to study and he doesn't stay still when he's on my shoulder and jumps over the keyboard). If he's not out of the cage, he's in the corner of his cage with his head down sleeping (didn't alarm me before because he likes to sleep like that at night). Now he doesn't sleek down when I take him out (his feathers aren't puffed but they're slightly raised) and his chirping has become quiet and sad sounding.

Yesterday, I put in one of his brothers to keep him company but he has 0 interest in the new budgie and is still so focused on me. If he's not sleeping in the corner of the cage he's pacing up and down at the front of the cage trying to get me to let him out.

Seems to also have gone off his seed so I'm going out after my exam to buy more formula as I don't want him to starve.

Earliest appointment with an Avian Vet I can get is Monday, but if needed I can take him to the vet hospital in the city.

Poos are varying between runny/mostly solid but I wonder if that's the weaning as well as the being stressed.

I am so very concerned about him and it's really bad as I've got university finals for the semester at the moment and can't afford to be worrying about him 

Any advice please to get him less attached to me and start him playing with his new friend?? How to lessen his depression and what to do until I can get him to an avian vet??

Thank you so much,
Maddie


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

If needed I can get some photos up, but his friend is talking and all that he just has no interest in him 

Since I don't have formula I've been mashing up/softening the Vetafarm Budgie Crumbles and trying to get him to eat that as though it were formula.


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

UPDATE:
Managed to get an appointment for tomorrow afternoon at 4pm at the exotic bird vet on the other side of the city. Giving me peace of mind as I'll be able to find out exactly what's going on with him.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I wish I had something to say that could help but I don't have that much experience with budgies! That's great that you could get an appointment for tomorrow. Good luck with your budgie and finals!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is good to have him checked out. More than likely the little guy is just stressed from not being with you but when they get stressed they are more vulnerable to sickness. Better to get it nipped in the bud if that has happened...


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely! Thanks for the kind words .

I don't think he's sick rather than just depressed, but he's almost 2 months old and is due for just a general health check up anyway. It will be nice to get him checked over to make sure everything is in working order and get some advice on what I can do for him to make him feel better about not being with me as much anymore. 

Sorry, I was in a huge freak out mode when I posted this!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No need to apologize for freak out mode, I think most of us can relate. Thing's just aren't cool when our little friend's don't seem normal...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Poor Bucky, it sounds like Bucky needs to learn there is more to the world than you. He needs to do this for many reasons, if you have to go away or are sick and somebody else will have to step in. Introduce him to others, offer him a radio in the background for noise, toys try bells, climbing, or things he can pick up and throw. he needs to become a budgie orientated bird once more,having a friend will help him I am sure. Take care and good luck with you exams.


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for that 

Yeah it's time for him to realize that I can't always be there. Doesn't help that for the past week it's just been me and him in a room alone together. 

I'm also wondering if I stopped his formula too soon, he was eating seeds/pellets fine but he's gone off it so I'm wondering if he wasn't eating enough of them to warrant a complete stop with the formula (hence why I'm buying more). 

Certainly making the exam days more stressful though! I've been leaving him alone for a couple of hours when I'm at the exams so he'll hopefully learn and he has his brother there with him too.

Still vet checking to make sure there isn't some other reason for his odd behaviour


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry Bucky's missing you  It must be difficult to see, but I agree with all the advice above. I hope everything goes well!

Please keep us posted :hug:


----------

